

Is Exercise Bad for Your Teeth? - Deinos
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/24/is-exercise-bad-for-your-teeth/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

======
bigethan
Nope.The last three paragraphs summarize: Small limited test, only _maybe_ if
you train more than nine hours a week.

But interesting that the composition of your saliva changes when you're in an
endurance situation. Why?

~~~
asdkl234890
It is probably related to the lactic acid buildup during exercise.

~~~
gojomo
…and general changes in water-availability: sweating, accelerated respiration-
evaporation. And redirection of blood-flow. So I'd say hardly more surprising
than the idea that saliva volume and composition might change while eating.

------
brianbreslin
My uncle who is a dentist (also same name as me) told me YEARS ago that most
of my cavities were caused by gatorade. Gatorade I was consuming while playing
soccer would dry up in my mouth and cause bacteria to eat away at the enamel.
I stopped drinking gatorade and other sports drinks, and haven't had a cavity
since.

~~~
trhway
i bought gatorade once. And it is still perplexing to me how people can drink
that and similar synthetic stuff which looks and feels like chemistry plant
waste water. If not teeth, it would definitely hit your gastroenterological
tract just like "Drano". The power of "magic potions" advertisement is
astonishing - "Because electrolytes". Which reminds of the quote from the
"Idiocracy" ( [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5Q-yNNu-
tM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5Q-yNNu-tM) ) :

[cabinet has been debating putting water on the plants instead of Brawndo]

Pvt. Joe Bowers: What _are_ these electrolytes? Do you even know?

Secretary of State: They're... what they use to make Brawndo!

Pvt. Joe Bowers: But _why_ do they use them to make Brawndo?

Secretary of Defense: [raises hand after a pause] Because Brawndo's got
electrolytes.

~~~
brianbreslin
That was a great, and sadly under-watched movie.

------
guard-of-terra
I'm waiting for genetic engineering to arrive in order to fix teeth problem
for once instead of caring about it. Some people have perfect teeth, I mean -
let's just copy the good parts.

This and eyes - another offenders.

~~~
jeffreyrogers
The interesting thing about eyesight is that the stereotype of the bookworm
with glasses is actually true. Reading close-up does actually change the shape
of your eyes, necessitating corrective lenses to fix this change.

~~~
final
Most stereotypes are actually true, most of the time.

